# La Estancia



## mcgurggle

I'm looking for a picture of the Buries Markes bulker 'La Estancia', built in Belfast, I think, around 1965/66.
Any info on her history would also be appreciated.
Thanks
McG (Pint)


----------



## Tmac1720

You can get a copy of the official H&W construction photographs of this vessel from the Ulster Folk & Transport Museum. Contact Ken Anderson the Head of the Photographic section with your request. FGrom memory he holds photographs from keel lay to launch and fitting out including sea trials.
For the record and to ease indentification she was yard number 1660 launched 30 June 1965 and delivered 30 September 1965 followed by her sister La Sierra yard number 1661 launched 24 November 1965 and delivered 12 February 1966. I remember walking under these ships as a spotty faced youth while they were on the slipways in the Queens Shipyard of H&W. Shipbuilding was still very new to me and I was terrified of being crushed should they fall off the blocks. Told you I was green in those days (Cloud) 
Anyway good luck with the search, Ken is very helpful if a little slow.


----------



## mcgurggle

*Thanks Tmac*

Info greatly appreciated. I know what you mean about the ship falling off the blocks. The few times I ventured down a dry dock, I was more worried if they had locked the s**t houses on board !!!
I acually joined her in Belfast at the dry dock in '66, just after the seamens strike, & sailed for Vittoria, Brazil. It was a Belfast/Cockney crew with a sprinkling of mad Jocks threw in...Wow, What a mix !!
Thanks again
McG (Pint)


----------



## James Lorimer

My husband, James Lorimer sailed on the La Estancia when he was employed by Buries Markess Ltd. All BM ex employees were invited to join the BM Society and meet regularly. I will ask Jim if he has a picture of the ship for you.


----------



## awateah2

Can you please give more details of B.M. Society, sailed in La Estancia,La Colina & La Pampa.
Thanks


----------



## James Lorimer

*La Estancia etc. etc.*

Jim and I were on the La Pampa during 1979. He may know you. If you are an ex em ployee of Buries Markes Ltd. then you will remember being an Individualist! Mike Coker started it up several years ago now. You may contact and join via Michael Bowen. I cannot accept email right now, but if you email me at
********* email deleted *
then I can send details.
Chris Lorimer
*Ahoy,
Once again, I have edited out an email address posted on an Open Forum. This is not a good idea as, although with the best of intentions, it may result in some unwelcome mail arriving in your Inbox, and that's what you're not waiting for, isn't it?
If any Members wish to reply to Chris, you can do so via a PM[Private Message]


----------



## sam2182sw

HI neany years ago i worked on a ship called the HUNTINGTON in dry dock in HULL and thay changed her name to the LA BEHIA she belonged to BURIS MARKES after carrying out repaires she load a full cargo of army gear for the CHIRSTMAS ISLAND that was the time of the atom bomb test. SAN2182SW


----------



## awateah2

Thanks for the info, I remember Mike Coker very well and Mr Lilley who was the man responsible for other members of the crew. will be in touch, Thanks again,


----------



## James Lorimer

sam2182sw said:


> HI neany years ago i worked on a ship called the HUNTINGTON in dry dock in HULL and thay changed her name to the LA BEHIA she belonged to BURIS MARKES after carrying out repaires she load a full cargo of army gear for the CHIRSTMAS ISLAND that was the time of the atom bomb test. SAN2182SW


I thgink you mean the La Bahia?? My husband Jim worked on this ship whilst employed with BM


----------



## the yard

*pic*

La Estancia

The Yard


----------



## sam2182sw

hi that is the right way to spell it i got the spelling wrong thanks got any photo of her sam 2182sw


----------



## ruud

Ahoy, Just was looking for her in one of the old boxes,she looks pretty good to me.
LA ESTANCIA 1961
My collection no ©/courtesy


----------



## mcgurggle

This was her on sea trials with twin funnels.








McG


----------



## john shaw

try the following link for all the ships of that name:

http://pic4.piczo.com/lahaciendaandotherstories/?g=18375059&cr=4


----------



## Agrippa

Remember the night in Aviles in northern Spain,you ate a whole Pyalla to yourself. We were there on the Pampa loading steel wire for New Orleans,and a few of us went ashore for something to eat. There was you, Ken Morgan and his wife Sandra, Dave Snowdon and a few more, cant remember them all.


----------



## ruud

James Lorimer said:


> I thgink you mean the La Bahia?? My husband Jim worked on this ship whilst employed with BM


Ahoy,
Here LA BAHIA seen in the New Waterway[Nieuwe Waterweg]Rotterdam in the 70's.


----------



## noodles

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Here LA BAHIA seen in the New Waterway[Nieuwe Waterweg]Rotterdam in the 70's.


worked on la ensenada joined belfast june 1981......akanoodles


----------



## BillH

sam2182sw said:


> HI neany years ago i worked on a ship called the HUNTINGTON in dry dock in HULL and thay changed her name to the LA BEHIA she belonged to BURIS MARKES after carrying out repaires she load a full cargo of army gear for the CHIRSTMAS ISLAND that was the time of the atom bomb test. SAN2182SW


LA BAHIA (1) (1957 - 1961)

O.N. 165783. 5,172g. 2,992n. 442'11" x 56'6" x 25'11"
3-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (600 x 2,320mm) oil engine manufactured by the shipbuilder.

26.2.1940: Launched as SUTHERLAND by Wm. Doxford & Sons Ltd., Sunderland (Yard No. 658), for B. J. Sutherland & Company Ltd., Newcastle. 
5.1940: Completed. 
13.1.1954: Sold to Carlton Steamship Company Ltd. & Cambay Steamship Company Ltd., (Chapman & Willan Ltd., managers), Newcastle, and renamed GRAINTON.
29.3.1957: Purchased for £480,000 by Buries Markes Ltd., London. 
31.5.1957: Handed over and renamed LA BAHIA. 
1961: Sold to Valerosa Compania Naviera S. A., (Lemos & Pateras Ltd., managers), Lebanon, and renamed SAN JOHN. 
4.10.1961: Whilst on a voyage from the R. Tyne to Churchill, stranded 20 miles N. W. of Churchill, and subsequently declared a constructive total loss. 
Repaired and management transferred to M. J. Lemos & Company Ltd. 
1965: Sold to Atlas Shipping and Repairing Company Ltd., (same managers), Cyprus, and renamed LEDRA. 
11.11.1967: Whilst on a voyage from Madras to Poland with a cargo of iron ore, wrecked on Alphee Shoal, in a position 07.25 N. 81.51 E.


----------



## bobs

Have just posted a colour pic of the 1965/H+W- LA ESTANCIA . . . the right one!!


----------



## mcgurggle

This is her during sea trials 1965.
McG


----------



## mcgurggle

Heres another colour pic.
McG


----------



## noodles

mcgurggle said:


> I'm looking for a picture of the Buries Markes bulker 'La Estancia', built in Belfast, I think, around 1965/66.
> Any info on her history would also be appreciated.
> Thanks
> McG (Pint)


lahaciendaandotherstories| google this and you should get what you r looking for ...noodles


----------



## Thenavigator4

*Buries Markes & Hi!*

I sailed on several Buries ships as apprentice and 4h & 3rd Mate fron 63 to 70.
Would be interested in the BM society if Chris Lorrimer would be kind enough to send me the address via PM
Sailed on the Estancia my last trip as 3rd mate, also sailed on the sister ship La Sierra for over a year!
For photos of all the Buries Ships try www.lda.fr which is the Louis dreyfus Armateurs site
Ernest


----------



## the brit

*m.v larkfield*

any info on buries markes mv larkfield would be appreciated bulk carrier did one trip on her ivory coast '83.


----------



## BillH

the brit said:


> any info on buries markes mv larkfield would be appreciated bulk carrier did one trip on her ivory coast '83.


LARKFIELD Bulk carrier.
25,223g. 13,528n. 182.02(BB) x 29.04 x 11.602 metres.
7-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (740 x 1600mm) B&W type oil engine made by Hitachi Zosen, Osa. 13,100 B.H.P.
5.4.1974: Launched as ALAIN L D by Sanoyasu Dockyard Company Ltd., Osaka (Yard No. 335), for Societe Anonyme Louis-Dreyfus et Cie., France. 
28.6.1974: Completed. 
1983: Transferred to Larkfield Shipping Ltd., (Buries Markes (Ship Management) Ltd., then Patt Manfield & Company Ltd., managers), Hong Kong, and renamed LARKFIELD. 
1989: Sold to AIP Larkfield Ltd., Partnership, (Kristian Gerhard Jebsen Skipsrederi A/S, managers), Bahamas. 
1992: Westfleet Management A/S, appointed as managers. 
6.11.1998: Arrived Alang for demolition.


----------



## Joseph Lautier

*SS La Estancia.*



Tmac1720 said:


> You can get a copy of the official H&W construction photographs of this vessel from the Ulster Folk & Transport Museum. Contact Ken Anderson the Head of the Photographic section with your request. FGrom memory he holds photographs from keel lay to launch and fitting out including sea trials.
> For the record and to ease indentification she was yard number 1660 launched 30 June 1965 and delivered 30 September 1965 followed by her sister La Sierra yard number 1661 launched 24 November 1965 and delivered 12 February 1966. I remember walking under these ships as a spotty faced youth while they were on the slipways in the Queens Shipyard of H&W. Shipbuilding was still very new to me and I was terrified of being crushed should they fall off the blocks. Told you I was green in those days (Cloud)
> Anyway good luck with the search, Ken is very helpful if a little slow.


THANK YOU FOR YOU USEFUL INFORMATION WILL TRY TO GET HOLD OF KEN.



Thanks


Joe Lautier
MALTA


----------



## L888doc

Phi mcgurggle Is sled on her immediately after 66seamans strike from Belfast dry dock. She.was back for 1 year guarantee We went Vitoria Brazil then emden Germany. My self and two pals missed ship and got Vnc. 

Regards

L888doc


----------



## L888doc

*L888doc*

Hi mcruggle. Re. La estancia I was one of the mad scots on board her in Belfast 1966. My name is Jim Docherty ab my late mates were Ian smith ab from Ayrshire my other lifelong pal was willie slattery 2nd cook. Ian died brain tumor late 80s .willie died Boxing Day 2003 prostrate cancer. The three of us missed her at discharge port Emden. The three of us had gone to visit my sister whose husband was stationed about 2hours away. The ship had telegraphed me as arranged but all communication goes to the serviceman and he was on exersise. Therefore we never got gram. The ship was still visible when we got to quay. I can remember Clive cook,Robert stint bas,,,,d mate proxy 2nd eng(didn't know how to work air con in crew accomm. Wasn't happy when I opened passage way doors. He wasn't happy when we shouted Germany on in that never been allowed to forget World Cup final. Vitoria was eventful and busy

Kind regards 

Jim docherty


----------



## Jim Wadden

James Lorimer said:


> My husband, James Lorimer sailed on the La Estancia when he was employed by Buries Markess Ltd. All BM ex employees were invited to join the BM Society and meet regularly. I will ask Jim if he has a picture of the ship for you.


I sailed as REO with BM between 1977-81. Maybe I know you ? I sailed on the following: La Pampa, La Loma, N/Lady, Dashwood, La Costa, La Chacra, Tsuru Arrow
Unfortunately I was never on La Estancia. Jim Wadden


----------



## Quantam Leap

mcgurggle said:


> Info greatly appreciated. I know what you mean about the ship falling off the blocks. The few times I ventured down a dry dock, I was more worried if they had locked the s**t houses on board !!!
> I acually joined her in Belfast at the dry dock in '66, just after the seamens strike, & sailed for Vittoria, Brazil. It was a Belfast/Cockney crew with a sprinkling of mad Jocks threw in...Wow, What a mix !!
> Thanks again
> McG (Pint)


Hi McG, I was also EDH on the trip you were on, as you say it was a mixed but good crew,can't remember any strife on the trip, I recall dry docking Rio due to the fact that the cylinders needed some work and a couple of guys from Harland & Wolff flew out.Obviously have sailed on 43 different ships my memory sometimes plays tricks. But I was definitely on La Estancia 2/July/'66 paid off Rotterdam 19/December '66. Be interested to hear any memories you have of the trip.


----------



## Quantam Leap

Quantam Leap said:


> Hi McG, I was also EDH on the trip you were on, as you say it was a mixed but good crew,can't remember any strife on the trip, I recall dry docking Rio due to the fact that the cylinders needed some work and a couple of guys from Harland & Wolff flew out.Obviously have sailed on 43 different ships my memory sometimes plays tricks. But I was definitely on La Estancia 2/July/'66 paid off Rotterdam 19/December '66. Be interested to hear any memories you have of the trip.


Just realised who you are, told you my memory is bad.


----------



## L888doc

*L888doc*

Hi
Joined Belfast at end of 66strike my two pals joined with me i am jimdocherty Ian smith also Edh and wullie slattery 2nd cook. There was one wee fracas when Irish boys wear threatening Clive the cook and we three through our support behind clive who was a inoffensive Londoner who wouldn't say boo to a goose and smithy and I would have wiped the floor with them.but they backed down and everything was tickets boo from there on in.they were actually great guys.one name I remember from Ireland was Robert stint good lad. The mate was a bastard called Jubba. I may have already stated that we 3 missed ship in Eden. A big mixup as we were visiting my sister whose husband was in army. Great to hear from you I am 70 two weeks my two mates have crossed the bar and I miss them greatly.good luck


----------



## Quantam Leap

L888doc said:


> Hi
> Joined Belfast at end of 66strike my two pals joined with me i am jimdocherty Ian smith also Edh and wullie slattery 2nd cook. There was one wee fracas when Irish boys wear threatening Clive the cook and we three through our support behind clive who was a inoffensive Londoner who wouldn't say boo to a goose and smithy and I would have wiped the floor with them.but they backed down and everything was tickets boo from there on in.they were actually great guys.one name I remember from Ireland was Robert stint good lad. The mate was a bastard called Jubba. I may have already stated that we 3 missed ship in Eden. A big mixup as we were visiting my sister whose husband was in army. Great to hear from you I am 70 two weeks my two mates have crossed the bar and I miss them greatly.good luck


Remember you boys well, myself and all you three had a pint up the Shankill, Clive the cook put garlic in everything he cooked, cant remember the fracas you mention,Robert Stint sailed with his cousin,cant remember his name,we got a German,Latvian and an other European as pier head jumps after you three went adrift, , sorry to hear the other two have crossed the bar.Nice to hear from other members of the crew.My name is Denis Allen I am couple of years younger than yourself,I was EDH on that trip.Remember a greaser called Mickey White, and wasn't the skippers daughter Margaret on board and his wife. Vitoria was one of the best ports I have ever been to then and since. Unfortunately have served on 43 differnt ships I get mixed up at times hard to remember who was on what ship and when.


----------



## Quantam Leap

mcgurggle said:


> I'm looking for a picture of the Buries Markes bulker 'La Estancia', built in Belfast, I think, around 1965/66.
> Any info on her history would also be appreciated.
> Thanks
> McG (Pint)


Brian, go to Gallery and search there is a couple of great photographs of here in the gallery.


----------



## Ian b

Quantam Leap said:


> Remember you boys well, myself and all you three had a pint up the Shankill, Clive the cook put garlic in everything he cooked, cant remember the fracas you mention,Robert Stint sailed with his cousin,cant remember his name,we got a German,Latvian and an other European as pier head jumps after you three went adrift, , sorry to hear the other two have crossed the bar.Nice to hear from other members of the crew.My name is Denis Allen I am couple of years younger than yourself,I was EDH on that trip.Remember a greaser called Mickey White, and wasn't the skippers daughter Margaret on board and his wife. Vitoria was one of the best ports I have ever been to then and since. Unfortunately have served on 43 differnt ships I get mixed up at times hard to remember who was on what ship and when.


I haven't been on here for a while, have spoken to McGurgle though in the past. I was on La Estancia prior to the seamans' strike, and was paid off in Belfast '66. Our cook, I believe was the same Clive as you had (a bit bonkers), I didn't realise he had stayed on. We had great fun. I went to Vitoria on La Chacra, but didn't think much to it, we had gone there from Rio - I much preferred there. Three months we there, seven weeks anchored in the bay, then 6 weeks along side, there was a stevedore's strike, and then a revolution.


----------



## howardang

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Here LA BAHIA seen in the New Waterway[Nieuwe Waterweg]Rotterdam in the 70's.


This is not the ship in question-much too small, and additionally this one is a coastal tanker.&#55357;&#56836;

Howard


----------

